# Trout Bite was On Today!!



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

The cooler temp has heated up the trout bite for Galveston bay. We had dead calm winds an outgoing tide and an excellent trout bite this morning. My customers had their limits plus some reds and a bonus drum using Down South lures.

The bull red run is also in full swing. 
Iâ€™ve got some days still available in November. Give me a call to book a trip and letâ€™s go catch some fish.

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

